# Looking for people to foster dogs (foster homes)



## americanah (Sep 26, 2010)

*SAVE A LIFE*. Any size dog you can think of and would be willing to foster I can find for you. I am helping many rescue groups, here in Cyprus, who rescue dogs from death row in Pounds where the conditions are horrible. They also rescue dogs not on death row. If you are interested in being a temporary home for a dog I can help you with this. 

Just let me know what kind of dog you would be okay with fostering (large, small, male, female, puppy, older dog, border collie mix, cyprus poodle, lab mix, pointer mix, spaniel mix... the list goes on and on and on  This is also a *GREAT WAY TO TAKE CARE OF/ENJOY A DOG WITHOUT HAVING TO COMMIT TO KEEPING IT FOREVER*. Some people foster dogs to ONLY foster because they know it is a nice thing to do and the dog can have a safe place until it is given to it's new home. Other people foster a dog and decide they like it and they end up keeping it. It is completely up to you what you want to do and we NEVER push anyone to keep a foster dog. We respect our fosterers for what they do. 

You do not need to foster for us forever. You can foster one dog and then once it goes to it's home you can quit OR if you really like it then you can foster another dog. It would be great if you can pay for the dog's food but if you cannot then we will supply food for the dog. *You will be fully supported if you have any questions or concerns etc as we have many people helping with the rescuing. *

We also are looking for emergency foster homes where we can call a person to see if they can take a dog for a day or 2/3 while we get a long-term foster for a dog. (sometimes a foster person may have a family crisis etc and need us to find a new foster home right then and there, so we need a 'list' of possible few days fosterers. If you are on our list and we call/message you and you cannot do it don't worry. We will not pressure you).

*If you are interested in this or have any questions about it please message me. I will explain everything and will not pressure you to foster. I will just give you information and you can decide if this is right for you. 

Best,

Heather*


----------



## Becca Gomperts (Sep 30, 2012)

*Dog Fostering*

Hi,

I am trying to find a fosterer for our 4 month old puppy ***** in Northen Cyprus. We want to bring her to the UK asap.

I googled fostering dogs in Cyprus and found your post.

I hope you might be able to help.

Thanks,

Becca


----------

